# Counter-Strike: Source. Lag issue.



## aok_richy (Jun 22, 2007)

Contents:

1. Description of the problem
2. System specifications
3. Possible Solutions that I've tried
4. My yell for help!

1. Description of the problem:

The problem I have with Counter Strike: Source is *'unplayable' amounts of lag in-game*. I say "in-game" because this is only when it happens. It *doesn't happen on the main screen or when the server list is populating*, just when I attempt to play the game itself. The lag causes the gfx to be very jumpy (I guess the frame rate is like 7 or something!) and also affects the sound in the same way causing it to be extremely jumpy. In response to this, *players and the server usual start to respond to my low performance* in-game and I usually have a short following of "You have been disconnected from the server" or something similar due to lag. I have no idea why this problem has come about - *I have checked the minimum/recommended requirements for Counter-Strike: Source and I meet them.* I've used the support of steam's system diagnostic (trouble shoot) and I've used all of their possible solutions. I've even tried a few from the technical support forums here at technicalsupportforums.com - but no change to performance as yet.

2. System specifications:

==System==

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600)
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz
Memory: 1015MB RAM
Page File: 639MB used, 1802MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

==Display==

Name: Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS, 910GML Express
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip Type: Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset
Approx. Total Memory: 128.0MB

Main Driver: igxprd32.dll
Version: 6.14.0010.4764 (English)

==Sound==

Name: Realtek AC97 Audio
Version: 5.10.0000.5870 (English)

3. Problem Solutions that I've tried:
(a through e - not in order)

a. www.systemrequirementslab.com - I pass all of the hardware tests for Half-Life2 (Counter Strike: Source isn't listed)
b. Updated all drivers, including DirectX to 9.0c, Graphics card to the latest (and correct) version and Sound card to the latest (and correct) version.
c. Ran the Steam Systems Diagnostic and attempted _all_ of their solutions. Forced Dxlevel 70, 80, 81 and 90 and even tried nosound + window (mode) but no luck.
d. Checked for applications that may be running in the background and slowing my system - I've closed all that I deem may cause confliction but this made no difference.
e. Played single-player mode of Half-Life2 and compared game play performance with that of Counter Strike: Source. There was a significant difference in performance (I could actually play it!) but there were some minor to expected lag issues depending on the amount of objects/enemy characters on the screen at any one time (but I deem that normal with most games/pcs)

4. My yell for help!

If anybody could help me to resolve this lag issue I'd be so grateful! My post is just to show what I've tried so far and the information regarding my system.

I don't know what is causing this lag!
Thanks.
Aok_Richy


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

your type of graphics "integrated graphics" isnt really made for gaming.probably not alot can be done.


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

try and reinstall Windows that helped me getting rid off lag...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That chipset has the GMA900 I believe which won't play CS:S. It will play CS:CZ and CS 1.6 though. :smile:


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah you need a better system to be honest get a better processor and graphics card.


----------



## mckillwashere (Jul 5, 2007)

If you really want to play, you can add command lines that will compress your graphics, decrease your heap size, and all that nice stuff. Jost look up CS:S tweeks on your favorite search engine.


----------



## spitzone (Sep 3, 2009)

im having problem with css i can get on too the game but as soon as i get into a server i hear like a bing noise and i have too manully shut down i cant do nothing? helpi had this game for nearly a year now and i havnt truely play it... i have higher then recommeded hardware....http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/09/03/dpd.png
and its running on a 400 w power suply
1.5 gb of ram
p4 2.8 ghz processor
windows xp
please any1 have a solution too help me 
many thanks michael...


----------

